# P45: Does it matter...



## story (Nov 11, 2009)

... if my name is incorrect?

I've finally received my P45 from my employer, after leaving the job back in September.

They have used my nickname instead of my full given name, and my surname is spelt incorrectly.

Other information, including my National Insurance number, is all correct.

They are crap, and their accountant is crap, so if it doesn't matter I'd just as soon not bother chasing up a new copy.


----------



## holteman (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm sounds a bit iffy



bloody tsb sent me a bank card with one F missing from my name.. (still looks the same just spelt daft, i have a double ff in it)...i really should have corrected it by now.. its been 18 monhts... fuck me im lazy


----------



## Looby (Nov 11, 2009)

It shouldn't as long as the national insurance number is correct. Do you have a new job? If so, just let them know when you give them their part of it that the details are wrong.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2009)

yep, make sure your nino is right, before your next employ and make sure that you correct your moniker with hmrc to be on the safe side. most places won't reissue a p45 anyway afaik. g'luck


----------



## story (Nov 12, 2009)

What are these gibberish words you use Paulie Tandoori?

What is my nino? and  what is hmrc?

Ah... after Googling I see that HMRC is Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs, and my Nino is an abnormal warming of surface ocean waters in the eastern tropical Pacific  

Common sense tells me that my nino is my national insurance number, yes?



But if they made an error on my P45, surely it's incumbent on them to correct that error? And why would they not re-issue my P45?


(Is it obvious, much, that I've not spent much time in normal employment...?)


----------



## story (Nov 12, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It shouldn't as long as the national insurance number is correct. *Do you have a new job?* If so, just let them know when you give them their part of it that the details are wrong.



Not really... Self employed, or rather, expanding the self employed part of my life.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2009)

story said:


> What are these gibberish words you use Paulie Tandoori?
> 
> What is my nino? and  what is hmrc?
> 
> ...


yes and yes 

and i don't know why but for some reason, you only seem to get one shot at a p45. i'm sure it will work itself out though.


----------

